# Dogsfriends Auction 21st November 6pm Yatton



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

*
this has been cross posted!​*
Auction Evening Sat 21st November 
The Railway Inn Yatton - Right next to train station but also ample free parking
Doors open 6pm for preview & sale of smaller items Auction to start 7pm with a free Buffet later.

Items for auction listed below

An afternoon being driven out in a 1950's MGA around the Somerset/Mendip Hills. Alan Sanders, Crane Hire, Mini Cranes, Glass Lifting Cranes - AKS International Cranes Ltd, South West 
1 hour 1 on 1 dog training session Jo Clarke ACBFA. Go Fetch It - The best Dog and Puppy training, Puppy Classes, Group Training, Dog Behavioural Training and One to One Dog Training in Bristol, Portishead, Clevedon, North Somerset
3 nights free boarding for 2 dogs sharing. Linda Wilbur, Harley Kennels
1 night for 2 people including all meals at Northfield Hotel, Minehead. Bob Henderson Northfield Hotel - Minehead, Somerset
A Hamper of Wine and Chocolate.
4 Guest Tickets to HorseWorld HorseWorld - Horse Rescue Rehabilitation and Re-Homing Charity | Home Reg Charity No 1121920
Bath Rugby Club signed ball.
Bath Rugby Club cap.
Selection of Bath Rugby Club tops with a signed shirt.
A 2 hour Mendip Hack and a 3/4 hour private Horse Riding Lesson Both donated by Jane Fever of Shipham Riding, Welcome to Shipham Riding - Lessons and hacking in the beautiful Somerset countryside and Mendip Hills
A complimentary Shampoo, dry and Nail Clip for 1 dog. Carolyn The Groom Room, 6a Bucklands Batch, Nailsea, Bristol BS48 4PQ 01275 541438
2 Day Passes for Animal Farm Adventure Park Animal Farm
A luxury faux fur trimed dog bed keynsham pet & garden.
2 tickets for a day out at Noahs Ark Farm Zoo Visiting @ Noah's Ark Zoo Farm
£35 worth of grooming services Nicola Bridges Bubbles Dog Wash - Mobile Dog Wash
A Hamper of Doggie Goodies Rowena Hicks Bristol based specialists in Health and Safety Training including PASMA Tower Training, IPAF Scissor and Cherry Picker Training and UKATA Asbestos Training.
Nest of 3 Wooden Hand Painted Tables (birds) Terry Squire
Bottle of Thornbury Castle Wine Castle Hotels In England : Thornbury Castle Hotel
2 tickets to a Bristol Rovers home game
Family ticket (2 adults 2 children) Avon Valley Railway Avon Valley Railway - Visitors Website Homepage
An as new Reebok Exercise Bike R & J Thripland
A 10 x 8 photo and print of your dog David Photographer in Somerset, Photographer in Bristol, wedding photographer Somerset | reallynicephotography.co.uk
A weeks s/c accomodation in Glastonbury (some dates excluded) Denise Abbott The Cubbyhole in Glastonbury 
Voucher for Spa Facilities The Relaxation Centre - Bristol Spa, Beautiful Garden, Holistic Treatments, Massage, Floatation Room, Yoga 
Admission for 2 Home
2 x 4 x 2.5kg Pascoes Original Plus Dog Food Pascoe's Ltd Pascoe&#39;s Pet Food: Pascoe's
Your car washed by hand (Yate & Surrounding only) Maisie Henley & Megan Hawkins
Temptations Chocolate Fountain (Russell Hobbs)
Block set of Kitchen Scissors Hawkins Thornbury
White China Cake Stand & Pedestal with Cake slice & Forks Costco
Set of 3 Christmas Wine Caddies Costco
Set of 3 Christmas Hanging Shelf Decorations Costco
Doggie 'Goodie Box' Louise Henley
£10 Voucher The Hair Studio Thornbury Jeanne Cornell
15 ft Christmas Tree Delivered (Bristol/Bath/Weston) John Thurmand
Up to 6 ft Christmas Tree Delivered (Bristol/Bath/Weston) John Thurmand
One trailer for rubbish delivered on a Saturday and removed on Monday - in (Brisol/Bath/Weston) for sorted rubbish only John Thurmand
3 large dog beds The Real Deal Yate
A hand made Wooden Duck Don Simmonds 01453 548656
A toy Tractor and Trailer The Entertainer Yate
Christmas food Hamper Tesco's Yate
House of Commons Red & White wine & Victorian Mints Steve Webb MP
4 tickets to Snow White at the Bristol Hippodrome 4th Jan [email protected]

Family of 4 day pass to Puxton Park Puxton Park
Family day out at Chew Valley Lake Sailing Club including a buffet lunch, motor boat tour and a lesson in sailing a Flying Fifteen For details e-mail [email protected] or visit Welcome to Chew Valley Lake Sailing Club 
A toy Cat that miows Paul & Jane Nutland
2 hour Halk Walk for 2 people Ian Heals Southwest Falconry - Home
£20 gift token for Cafe & Food Store Lovely Tart - Tart cafÄ & foodstore, Gloucester Road, Bristol Glynis Sage
3 days boarding for 1 dog (exclude Christmas/New Year, Easter and school holidays) Kennels and Catterys in Bristol - Boarding Kennels and Catteries - Elm Farm will look after your dog or cat in Bristol
Car Winter Essential Kit Halfords Yate
Bicycle Essential Accessories set Halfords Yate
3 dip dishes and tray set Italian Style Goodies Cook Shop Yate
Beauty Treatment Lilac House Therapy Centre Embody Health & Beauty Guide - Lilac House Therapy Centre 
3 x dog hydrotherapy swims (vet ref needed) Mark Challenger http://www.holmarsh.co.uk/ 
2 cinema tickets to any screening Watershed
2 hours of Primary SATs revision/booster sessions From Wendy Exton~Burchell B.Ed(hons), MA, Cert.Edqualification certificate and (CRB checked and am a private and serving teacher in 
Bath)
As new rowing machine Tunturi R 605 with book Dani Grindle

Family Multi Stop ticket Bristol Harbour Sail with Santa! Welcome to the Bristol Ferry

2 Odeon Guest Tickets any Odeon Cinema

2 Badges for Premier Enclosure any race day (except Fri 30th July 2010) Bath Racecourse Bath Racecourse & Conference Centre |

3 limited editon decorative plates (Royal Daulton, Sue Willis & Patricia Brooks)

Limited Edition Picture of Poppies by Trisha Hardwick

Cookworks Electric Rice Cooker Jan Ferris

Large Food & Drink Wicker Hamper

Bird Table

Lovers Modern carafe 2 piece set

2 pine framed pics of cats one entitled samson the other delilah by shelia tilmouth

2 cat goodie baskets

Hand Car Wash Yatton Clevedon Congresbury area James Grindle & Friend

14" LCD Flat Screen PC Monitor

Signed copy of 'Blondes in Business' Sue Gilkes

£20 worth of Ironing Welcome to IRONING-4-U

4 free swim passes (S Glos Leisure centres only) South Gloucestershire Leisure

Sony Dvd Player Joul Media

Riding Day (10 till 4) for 2 12 years old or under Cheddar

Wooden Bird Table

Use of fenced 5 acre field ideal for dog training/walking, by arrangement in beautiful countryside near Cheddar

A days professional labour (materials not included), skills include decoration, plumbing, tiling, bathroon/kitchen fitting, general maintenance. Jeremy Southwick Framton Property Services 07973731171 email [email protected]

IF YOU CANNOT MAKE IT ON THE NIGHT WE ARE ACCEPTING SEALED BIDS BEFOREHAND

Please email your bid to [email protected] or pass to a Dogs Friends member who is going on the night.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this will be happening soon


----------

